# Kodak factory – Harrow – January 2017



## mockney reject (Feb 4, 2017)

_The history_

The Kodak factory in Harrow originally opened in 1891 and was also Eastman Kodak’s first manufacturing base outside America. The Harrow factory was the largest photographic manufacturing plant in the British Commonwealth, in the 1950s at the height of its output it employed more than 6,000 people.

Kodak had been present in Harrow for more than 120 years, the factory’s history charting much of the history of popular photography itself.

Due to the ever-growing popularity of digital photography, track four at the factory was shut in 2005 and ended the site’s production of film, leading to the loss of 250 jobs. Due to increased financial pressures in recent years, Kodak has now sold off the seven acre site for development.

_The explore_

I hit this one with @slayaaaa, @wildboyz and @DRZ_Explorer bit of a trek for us on a week night but pretty worth it. On arrival at the site, we found a decent placed to hop the fence and found ourselves landing in the noisiest gravel car park ever.

Ooops

Well after hiding in the bushes for a bit and watching we saw that there were a few people on site clearing stuff out, A forklift drove up and down the other side of the carpark dumping stuff in a skip so we timed it and worked out when we would run the gravel gauntlet and head into the building.

We had already decided to go after the power station part of the site and headed through the various parts of the building until we found it. The site in itself is a huge maze and you could easily lose yourself in there for a full day and probably still not see it all.

One thing we were aware of the whole time we were there was the security guy walking around with his very barky dog. We managed to avoid them and luckily sneaked out just after midnight and headed home.


As always enjoy the pics


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 4, 2017)

You done well capturing this one. Your shots are superb, in particular pictures 25 & 26, a nice piece of industry photography.


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2017)

Great shots mockney, generators and motors galore.


----------



## smiler (Feb 4, 2017)

All that kit just so I could shoot out off focus pics, The team done good again Mockney, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 4, 2017)

That looks good
Like the views of London too,
Nice work


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 8, 2017)

ooo lovely shots!!! And you managed to see the generators too! Very impressed...I wasn't so lucky lol. Inspired by AndyK's Dec report I headed over there but sadly the fab English Electric turbines had gone. I had a solo explore which was rather freaky due to so many disorientating windowless rooms and corridors it got quite oppressive at times, looks like you got sum fresh air from the roof...and yes the gravel and dog I can hear them both now!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 12, 2017)

Love seeing shots of places like this. Nicely done.


----------



## andylen (Feb 12, 2017)

Well done, some cracking pics there. Love the industrial sites.


----------

